# ko/ako



## LatinRainbow

Hi you all,
I get the meaning of these sentences below but what I want is to know the difference between ko/ako in these examples.
Hindi ko gusto
Hindi ako kumakain ng karne.
Can anyone explain it to me? I cannot find an explanation because in both cases I'm saying "I don't".
Thank you.


----------



## Oka-chan

Hi.
"ako" is "I" in English.
"ko" is "I" in some case and in other case "my".(Only "ko" is used for "my")

The case  "ako" or "ko" used is depended on verb.
For some verb, "ako" is used and for other verb "ko" is used.


----------



## LatinRainbow

Oka-chan said:


> The case "ako" or "ko" used is depended on verb.
> For some verb, "ako" is used and for other verb "ko" is used.


Hi Oka-chan:  
Could it depend on how the verb ends ( like consonant or vowel? ).
Thanks so much for the data.


----------



## Oka-chan

For example,
Nagmamahal ako sa kanya
Minamahal ko siya
both means "I love her"

Both "Nagmamahal" and "Minamahal" mean "love" (Both have "mahal" means "love").
But differ in type.
 Nagmamahal is "mag" type (Nagmamahal is continuative aspect of "magmahal" ), and
Minamahal is "in" type(Minamahal is continuative aspect of "mahalin").

For mag type verb, "ako" is used as subject and,
for in type verv, "ko" is used as subject .

Similarly, for "um" type verb, "ako" is used as subject.
For example, "Kumain na ako.(I ate)"

Like above, the case "ako" or "ko" depend on the type of verv

---------------------------------------
Conjugation charts 

magmahal (mag type):
　nagmahal (perfect aspect)
　nagmamahal (continuative aspect )
　magmamahal (imperfect aspect)

mahalin (in type):
　minahal (perfect aspect)
　minamahal (continuative aspect )
　mamahalin (imperfect aspect)

kumain (um type):
　kumain (perfect aspect)
　kumakain (continuative aspect )
　kakain (imperfect aspect)


----------



## balasang

If my analytical skill is correct. Ako is used when the focus is yourself, while ko if the focus is a verb or noun.

The word you will use will depend on the focus of the subject. Ako and ko, although they both refer to the speaker are not interchangable.

You'll meet a lot of stuff like this in Tagalog
Ka, kita, ikaw, kanya for  singular you
kayo, kanila, sila for plural you

Here's a page that might help you:
seasite.niu.edu/Tagalog/Grammar%20Activities/Grammar%20Default%20Files/DefaultTagalogGrammar.htm

It's probably under the 'pronoun' section
 
Sorry if I can't post my explanations here. We didn't really study the focus of Tagalog in school. But I hope this link helps


----------



## baho

Hi.


Hindi ko gusto     - I don't like.
Hindi ako kumakain ng karne.     -I am not eating (kind of meat).


I usually depends on your sentence.. ko - usually is followed by dont.. ako - is usually followed by am...


Hope this helps.


----------



## LatinRainbow

balasang said:


> Ako is used when the focus is yourself, while ko if the focus is a verb or noun.
> 
> The word you will use will depend on the focus of the subject.
> Sorry if I can't post my explanations here. We didn't really study the focus of Tagalog in school. But I hope this link helps


Yes, you helped a lot. Your comment was quite clear.
And the page you recommended was great idea, had no other reference of where to study so far. 
Maraming salamat , I really appreciate the time you all dedicate to answer my questions.


----------



## balasang

Here's another link that might further explain when to use ako and ko

seasite.niu.edu/Tagalog/tagalog_verbs.htm


----------



## LatinRainbow

balasang said:


> Here's another link that might further explain when to use ako and ko
> 
> seasite.niu.edu/Tagalog/tagalog_verbs.htm


Thanks!!! that info was useful.


----------

